# Pregnancy and IBS-C types



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Hey, everybody. I'm considering getting pregnant and would be interested in hearing about the pregnancy experiences of IBS-C types. I have read many of the pregnancy threads on the board, but they usually address D types. While I do swing between D and C occasionally, I am far more of a C type, so I'd like to hear from C types. Did your C get even worse during pregnancy? Given that so many "normal" (what's that?







)women do struggle with C during pregnancy, I'm wondering if it's even worse for us. On the other hand, my BC pills really help with my C, so maybe the pregnancy hormones would have the same effect.I'd also like to know what meds, if any, you were allowed to take during pregnancy. I know Milk of Mag is safe, but I wondering if stool softeners would be safe. Thanks for anything you can share; I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I took stool softeners (without a laxative), just plain docusate sodium throughout both pregnancies. The Dr. said it's safe and OK to take during pg.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Web,I tend to be C, so was worried, too, about pregnancy. I had my baby 4 months ago and only ended up getting really bad C ONE TIME (yay!) during the pregnancy. MOM fixed me up. The gyno said it is very safe and I could use it as often as needed. I also made sure to drink plenty of water and eat plenty of fruit during my pregnancy.Good luck!Stacey


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Thanks, Stacey. It helps to hear from others who have been there. My IBS is pretty well under control right now, but that has alot to do with the continuous use of birth control, fiber supplements, and a stool softener (no laxative) as well as things like drinking 64 oz of water a day and exercising. Sometimes I feel like I already do every day what the drs tell you to do during pregnancy as "special" efforts, so I was a little worried.Prior to being pregnant, did you have trouble with hemmies and fissures? I do and am wondering if those would get worse. I think the thing that concerns me the most is that labor would aggravate my fissure.We're not going to even start trying until fall, but I just want to know about these things now so I'll have some idea of what I may be up against someday. I'd rather know what I'm getting into ahead of time, even though it won't change anything.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I never had a hemmie in my life until just after the actual childbirth. After Olivia was born, my gyno said the "pushing" gave me a hemmie. He said this is very common and it healed in a few weeks. So, if you already have problems with those, they might be worse, temporarily (unless of course you have a C-section).Stacey


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

I didn't have any ibs related problems with my first pregnancy, it was like they went away. I am 4 1/2 months pregnant now and am having a more difficult time. I take a 250mg mangesium tablet every morning and citrucel after dinner - this keeps me more regular then a "normal" person. I have a bm every morning at 6:30 while getting ready for work - never in my life have I been like that!! No problems with the c but I have been very bloated at times, but OTC things help with that. I think exercise is the key to less ibs symptoms during pregnancy. I use a tredmill - that is until my hip started giving me problems and I started going to a chiropractor (no more treadmill).I was about 10-12 pounds under weight before I got pregnant because I would get gas, pain & bloat everytime I ate. Now I am hungry all the time and my digestion system is working more like it should and I have gained so much weight!!







It's great!!!Good luckMindy


----------



## WOWSLP (Jul 13, 2000)

WEBBSUSA,I was always IBS-D.... until I got prego. I rarely ever in my life had C. When I realized I was prego, I started to take Prenatal vitamins. Then the C started! I don't know which is worse DorC! Dr. tells me that the iron in the prenatals can constipate you. I'm now just taking OneA Day vitamins with alot less iron and I'm more regular now. I also make sure to drink more than 64oz of water every day, eat high fiber cereal daily and lots of fresh fruit and veggies. I do feel bloated often and have lots of gas pains....but that was always the case even before I was pregnant! Don't fret over what MIGHT happen during pregnancy....it'll be worth it in the end!Good luck and have FUN making a baby!!


----------

